# What to feed Pitbulls?



## roycovin (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi, I have a new pitbull pup. Honestly I don't know what to feed him to make him look muscular and fierce just like my ideal figure for a pitbull. I want him with muscles at the chest when he grows old. 

Exercise is out of the question, I'm aware that not only food is important to make a pitbull healthy. Bottomline is I want the best food possible for him. Thanks for the advices in advance. 

P.S. I'll pass on homemade food because I don't have time and I doubt if its adequate on nutrition. Not also a fan of raw food. :woof:


----------



## bernabe (Jul 22, 2016)

I think I've seen a similar post about this somewhere on the forum. :roll:

Anyway almost all dogs are the same on their food needs and the primary thing you should look for in your dog food is PROTEIN whether its homemade, commercial or raw. Protein is essential for building muscles and maintaining tissues. From your post I'm assuming you want advice on commercial dog foods, there is a sticky here on how to read a dog food label.

Regarding your pitbull becoming muscular, it really depends on the breed and ancestral line. Go check out his mom and dad on what they look like and your dog will most likely be like that. Dogs in general should never be bulky, they are lean so I suggest not to worry too much, just give him high quality dog food and you are set. If you need more info than what I presented, here's a good guide you can use to make a choice Dog Stuff Expert


----------



## roycovin (Aug 15, 2016)

thanks for the info you shared, but what specific food brand do you and other people here give to your pits?


----------



## bajansupa22 (Aug 14, 2016)

Protein and fats also play a major roll in muscle building with good exercise

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajansupa22 (Aug 14, 2016)

And other vitamins

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I feed mine Diamond's Natural Lamb and rice. Doesn't have quiet the rating of a food like Orijen but it isn't as costly either. It is a well rated meal. I have tried others but settled on Diamond Natural because it agreed with the dogs better . 

Joe


----------



## Chillwill7007 (Sep 3, 2016)

Probably late to the party but I use nutro ultra. Had a mix of 3 proteins and lots of antioxidants like berries punkin seed and flax seed oil. On dogadvisor.com it gives it 4 or of 5 stars. I've used it on couple dogs and noticed healthier Shiney coat and mad my old 90lbs bully (that I don't have anymore) look less fatty and more muscular then he did when he was 90lbs on purine one. And never had a problem switching foods. Always had nice formed poops never runny. 

Was also wondering if I should change her to there large breed dog or just keep her on the regular nutro ultra. Any one else use nutro ultra? Both her parents are about 60-65lbs and was just being feed purina.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Our older pit was raised on Pro Plan (before I came along) and the puppies have gone from something that resembled food when we got them (looked like Kibbles and Bits combined with Gravy Train - GROSS) to Pro Plan puppy to our adults Pro Plan to now Taste of the Wild Salmon, which they LOVE the most. Our big girl tries to eat their food as well so we are going to be switching them all to the ToTW. It's a much better food, reasonably priced and all three love it.


----------



## bernabe (Jul 22, 2016)

Chillwill7007 said:


> Probably late to the party but I use nutro ultra. Had a mix of 3 proteins and lots of antioxidants like berries punkin seed and flax seed oil. On dogadvisor.com it gives it 4 or of 5 stars. I've used it on couple dogs and noticed healthier Shiney coat and mad my old 90lbs bully (that I don't have anymore) look less fatty and more muscular then he did when he was 90lbs on purine one. And never had a problem switching foods. Always had nice formed poops never runny.
> 
> Was also wondering if I should change her to there large breed dog or just keep her on the regular nutro ultra. Any one else use nutro ultra? Both her parents are about 60-65lbs and was just being feed purina.


I've seen a lot of post recommending nutro, is it really good? I'll have to see that.


----------



## Chillwill7007 (Sep 3, 2016)

bernabe said:


> I've seen a lot of post recommending nutro, is it really good? I'll have to see that.


I would say it is. No runny stool even when switching dogs from one food to another with no mixing of old food. Multiple proteins multiple anti oxidents and other items like flax seed oil, blue berries, pomagranite. All my dogs have beautiful coats, and never had any stomach issues.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what do you mean exercise is out of the question? if you want muscle you have to work for it , a couch dog will not get muscle.
Honestly as far as "fierce" and having "chest" that will come from genetics. 
Honestly the healthiest diet is a raw diet but if you are not interested in doing one there are some good kibbles out there.
Orijen
Acana
Sub zero ( only carried at petsmart, but on par with orijen with added benefits of coconut oil as well)
Halo
Natures instinct freeze dried raw kibble

all of these are great kibble but the quality does come with higher price tags as well.


----------



## DogFood (Oct 8, 2016)

When it comes to feeding your pitbull, the bottom line is that you're best off looking for a high-protein and grain-free food that will support the development of lean muscle, while not aggravating an already sensitive digestion.

As @bernabe alluded to, that protein is important!

Here are 4 great protein-rich dog foods for pitbulls (and why):

Taste of the Wild Dry Dog Food: Wild Game For Real Muscle Gains (unconventional sources of protein, grain-free, high protein, and variety of flavors)
Earthborn Holistic: Primitive Natural Line for Power Packed Nutrition (grain-free & legume free for better digestion, high protein, l-carnitine for muscle building and fat burning)
Wellness TruFood Living Nutrition: Raw-Inspired Nutrition for Real Muscle Growth (grain-free, high protein, nutrient-dense, and gut-healing)
Canidae Grain-Free Pure: Simple Ingredients for Sensitive Pitbulls (grain-free, high protein, and gut-healing)

Check out this best high protein dog food for pitbulls article for a more in-depth breakdown of each dog food listed.


----------



## Toonastyson (Oct 12, 2016)

I feed my my dog Jax Orijen since the day I got him. He loves it, but it's pretty expensive. I walk my dog everyday for a decent amount of time, and he's pretty muscular I would think.


----------

